# o inverno mais frio dos últimos 125 anos



## cova beira (23 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/estudios/Invierno-que-congelo-Europa-1891.pdf


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

Era no tempo que fazia frio ...bom achado .


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Bom texto. Obrigado pela partilha. 

Já tinha lido que as últimas décadas do século XIX foram muito chuvosas na Península Ibérica. Muitos montados alentejanos surgiram nessa época e as árvores cresceram rápido graças às chuvas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Não se arranjam os valores para Portugal? Devem ter sido interessantes. 
Curiosamente, esta notícia de 1941 menciona a temperatura em Coimbra em 1891, -2,5ºC, como a mais baixa desde então:



Vince disse:


> *Janeiro 1941, Diário Lisboa
> 
> Dia 4
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2016 às 20:51)

Temperatura e fluxo aos 850 hpa em 18/01/1891 com circulação continental bem marcada, não admira que estivesse tanto frio 






















Como se vê, muitas semelhanças com  este Janeiro/2016 que atravessamos agora..


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Não se arranjam os valores para Portugal? Devem ter sido interessantes.
> Curiosamente, esta notícia de 1941 menciona a temperatura em Coimbra em 1891, -2,5ºC, como a mais baixa desde então:


Portalegre teve -7,9°C...valor brutal


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre teve -7,9°C...valor brutal


E não foi só nesse dia. Vai lá ao tópico ler os outros recortes de jornal, foi um janeiro bem fresco por Portalegre.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

Un detalle importante que en mi opinión supone un error destacable de este documento de AEMET es el hecho de comparar los datos de la estación de Madrid-Retiro en 1891 con los de 2016 y el promedio 1981-2010 de ese mismo observatorio sin comentar nada de la isla de calor, que supone un incremento de la media de las mínimas de enero de unos 2,5 °C aproximadamente. Así, tenemos una media de las mínimas de enero rondando los 0°C para el período 1981-2010 en zonas de Madrid libres de la isla de calor, por valores que superan los 2,5 °C en áreas muy afectadas por el calor urbano como Retiro. Las temperaturas máximas resultan menos afectadas, pero las mínimas mucho.

Lo digo por este cuadro comparativo presente en el documento:






Vean estos mapas y fíjense en el lago del Parque para orientarse:

Madrid 1883, con el Parque del Retiro (donde está el observatorio) fuera de la ciudad






Madrid 2015, con el Parque del Retiro en pleno centro de la ciudad y en la zona más afectada por la isla de calor:






Obviamente aquel invierno de 1890-1891 fue muy frío, destacando más por la gran duración del período frío que por los extremos termométricos alcanzados, pero esta comparación inapropiada de Madrid-Retiro resta innecesariamente credibilidad al texto.

Más allá de todo eso, extraordinarias imágenes las que ofreció aquel invierno en algunas zonas de Iberia. Valga ésta de ejemplo, río Ebro completamente helado en Tortosa (Tarragona) muy cerca de su desembocadura 






Lo que daríamos los meteolocos por volver a vivir un invierno de esos...


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

Podemos sonhar ainda heheheh 

la ola de frío de 1956 tuvo una duración de 2 semanas en el mes de febrero, y el resto del invierno (diciembre de 1955 y enero de 1956), resultó cálido o muy cálido.


----------

